# WC & WCX Test



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yep  I haven't done it myself but I know others who have.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I've done it a couple of times. Normally you ask to run the WC first if they are running them simultaneously.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Here, the premium list for the test will usually specify whether they are allowing move ups on the same day.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes you may enter both tests on the same day. I would however advise caution in doing so, it could come back and bite you in the second test run.


----------

